# Warcraft IV kommt!



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Soeben erschien auf PCGames folgende News:
http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=663173
plus ein Link zur Quelle
http://hellforge.gameriot.com/blogs/Arreat...o-be-a-Trilogy/

Damit kündigte nun Blizzard schon ihr 4. Projekt an(!!!), und wie Starcraft II wird WCIV auch als Trilogie ausgelegt werden.
Es ist zwar keine offizielle ankündigung, und auch nicht das es schon programmiert wird, aber sicherlich ist es mittlerweile in der Konzeptphase.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!!!1111111111

hab zuerst gedacht das wär n keylogger^^

aber irgendwie glaub ich der quelle nich so .... egal


----------



## Cleglo (11. Oktober 2008)

Scheiß Geldmacherei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Scheiß Geldmacherei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


O_o

Was sind Computerspiele denn sonst bitteschön?


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> O_o
> 
> Was sind Computerspiele denn sonst bitteschön?


Sie dienen der Unterhaltung des Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und dafür kann man halt Geld verlangen, ist beim Fernsehen auch so


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja, aber für die Entwickler ist es ganz nebenbei auch noch ihr Beruf mit dem sie Geld machen. Aber erfolgreich sein und damit Geld machen darf man ja heutzutage offensichtlich nciht, ohne dass es aus irgendwelchen Gründen scheiße ist ;>


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Ja, aber für die Entwickler ist es ganz nebenbei auch noch ihr Beruf mit dem sie Geld machen. Aber erfolgreich sein und damit Geld machen darf man ja heutzutage offensichtlich nciht, ohne dass es aus irgendwelchen Gründen scheiße ist ;>


Naja ich denke aber eher, das Blizzard die Trilogien schon "einzigartig" macht, und sich auch für jeden einzelteil der Trilogie viel Zeit nehmen werden lassen.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mich eigentlich nur auf Cleglos reichlich dämlichen Kommentar bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soeben erschien auf PCGames folgende News:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=663173
> plus ein Link zur Quelle
> http://hellforge.gameriot.com/blogs/Arreat...o-be-a-Trilogy/
> ...


Das Kampagnensystem ist natürlich extrem schelcht,und das sie an WarCraft IV arbeiten war ja auch eientlich schon vorher klar.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das Kampagnensystem ist natürlich extrem schelcht


Grund?

Ich persönlich vertraue Blizzard in der Hinsicht absolut. Wenn die sowas machen, dann hat das auch seinen Grund und wird schon funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Das Kampagnensystem ist natürlich extrem schelcht


o.O Also in WCIII war es genial, eine super Story ganz gut verpackt, in 4 teile geschnitten, für jedes Volk eins.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> o.O Also in WCIII war es genial, eine super Story ganz gut verpackt, in 4 teile geschnitten, für jedes Volk eins.



Stimmt. Schon Warcraft III war in mehrere Teile geschnitten, wie sehr die jetzt getrennt sind ist letztlich egal


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja diesmal wirds dann eine Kampagne pro Teil, natürlich nicht länger als die, in WCIII, die User sinds ja so gewöhnt und natürlich wird dann eine solche Kampagne einen Vollpreis bekommen *gg*


----------



## Razyl (11. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja diesmal wirds dann eine Kampagne pro Teil, natürlich nicht länger als die, in WCIII, die User sinds ja so gewöhnt und natürlich wird dann eine solche Kampagne einen Vollpreis bekommen *gg*


Das glaub ich eher weniger, Blizzard ist nicht so dumm und bringt sowas.
Denke Blizzard wird das so machen, das die Kampagne für ein derzeitiges Normal Strategiegame ungefähr so lang ist, vllt. ein bisschen weniger und die anderen Teile 1-2 Jahre immer auf sich warten lassen tut.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Blizz das so macht wie Selor sagt, na dann gude nacht


----------



## Zorkal (11. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Grund?
> 
> Ich persönlich vertraue Blizzard in der Hinsicht absolut. Wenn die sowas machen, dann hat das auch seinen Grund und wird schon funktionieren
> 
> ...


Weil ich dann mehr zahlen muss?Das System an sich ist natürlich gut,solange man den Kostenfaktor ausblendet.


Übrigens schreibt die eine Quelle das die Entscheidung abgefeiert wurde während die andere behauptet es hätte "Boo"-Rufe gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

Und wer sagt, dass man mehr zahlen muss? Ich denke nicht das Blizzard so blöd ist und jeden Einzelteil für Vollpreis rausbringt. Das mein ich mit Vertrauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Oktober 2008)

jetzt wartet doch erst mal ab bevor ihr alles schlecht macht -.- immer diese vorab whiner, wissen noch nix konkretes aber schon rumheulen


----------



## Todesschleicher (11. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Soeben erschien auf PCGames folgende News:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=663173
> plus ein Link zur Quelle
> http://hellforge.gameriot.com/blogs/Arreat...o-be-a-Trilogy/
> ...


Wayne?

Wer das noch nicht wusste, ist glaube ich des logischen Denkens nicht mächtig...

Es ist BLIZZARD, da wird gemacht worauf man grade Lust hat...Traumjob Blizzardangestellter...

die haben garantiert noch 3-10 andere Projekte in der Konzept/Pre-Alpha-Phase 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (11. Oktober 2008)

Naja einer inoffiziellen Bestätigung würde ich nicht so ohne weiteres trauen, wo doch selbst offizielle Ankündigungen teils nach kurzer Zeit wieder zurückgezogen oder korrigiert werden. 

Mein Tipp, falls Warcraft IV wirklich kommen sollte: 2012


----------



## nalcarya (11. Oktober 2008)

2012 ist imho etwas arg früh gegriffen für Warcraft 4... erst mal sind ja noch Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 (welches vermutlich erst ~2012 kommt - 4 Jahre ab offizieller Ankündigung müsste grob hinhauen^^) dran.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> 2012 ist imho etwas arg früh gegriffen für Warcraft 4... erst mal sind ja noch Starcraft 2 und Diablo 3 (welches vermutlich erst ~2012 kommt - 4 Jahre ab offizieller Ankündigung müsste grob hinhauen^^) dran.



2012 für Diablo 3?

Also das was man von DIII bisher sehen konnte, wirkte nicht so unausgereift, dass sie dafür noch 4 Jahre Entwicklung bräuchten.


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

Konov schrieb:


> 2012 für Diablo 3?
> 
> Also das was man von DIII bisher sehen konnte, wirkte nicht so unausgereift, dass sie dafür noch 4 Jahre Entwicklung bräuchten.


Stimmt aber dieses jahr kommt wotlk,nächstes jahr starcraft,diablo 3 würde eventuell 2009 oder so passen


----------



## nalcarya (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie lang verfolgt ihr schon Blizzards Ankündigungs- & Releasepolitik? 3 Jahre sind locker drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

also den erscheinungstermin für d3 haben wir in dem Forum schon oft genug erläutert


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> also den erscheinungstermin für d3 haben wir in dem Forum schon oft genug erläutert


ein weiteres mal kann nicht schaden!


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> ein weiteres mal kann nicht schaden!


dann bitte hier
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48116

powerd by Razyl


----------



## dragon1 (12. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Scheiß Geldmacherei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Raus du spassbremse wir warten fast alle schon sehr lange auf wc4  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (12. Oktober 2008)

WHUUUHUUUU

hoffentlich wird dann auch wieder richtig gespielt und nicht nur stunden lang dota-.-
aber was soll in der kampagne geschehen ??
brennende legion ?


----------



## TheGui (12. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Scheiß Geldmacherei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ehm.. und was is daran falsch?

PS: hier hast nen [Keks] ich füttere gerne Trolle!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (12. Oktober 2008)

Damn... its Godlike....

Aber ich finde auch das man kein wc4 rausbringen soll... wc3 ist einfach das wahre.... was willste denn groß dran ändern? die story ist erzählt und mit WoW weitergführt worden.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Scheiß Geldmacherei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Es zwingt dich keiner Spiele zu kaufen. Am besten verkaufst du auch gleich deinen PC, weil Microsoft und Windows und das Geld, dass damit gescheffelt wird, geht ja nun mal gar nicht.


----------



## tschilpi (12. Oktober 2008)

Wie wird denn die Story weitergeführt? Wird es neues geben? hmm...


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (12. Oktober 2008)

Also wenn Blizzard das Versprechen, jedes Jahr eine Erweiterung für World of Warcraft rauszubringen, halten, dann hätten sie für Warcraft IV eine ganze Menge an Story die man in Form dieses Strategiespiels verarbeiten könnte.


----------



## Khorgarjin (12. Oktober 2008)

Also die wollen für jedes Volk ein eigenes Spiel machen. Also wenn man mal so probieren will und mal anderes Volk zocken, muss man sich ein neues Spiel kaufen. Bei den jetzigen Preisen heißt es 150Euro für 3 Völker? Das ist doch ne Frechheit! Also nichts gegen das sie schöne Spiele machen, für ihr Geld auch was liefern und sich Mühe geben. Aber das ist ne Frechheit.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Also die wollen für jedes Volk ein eigenes Spiel machen. Also wenn man mal so probieren will und mal anderes Volk zocken, muss man sich ein neues Spiel kaufen. Bei den jetzigen Preisen heißt es 150Euro für 3 Völker? Das ist doch ne Frechheit! Also nichts gegen das sie schöne Spiele machen, für ihr Geld auch was liefern und sich Mühe geben. Aber das ist ne Frechheit.


ich vertraue blizz einfach mal und sag das die nicht für alle 3 Vollpreis verlangen werden jetzt warten wir doch erst mal ab und trinken n tee, kommt zeit kommt rat und its done when its done also leute keep cool


----------



## Razyl (12. Oktober 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> Also die wollen für jedes Volk ein eigenes Spiel machen. Also wenn man mal so probieren will und mal anderes Volk zocken, muss man sich ein neues Spiel kaufen. Bei den jetzigen Preisen heißt es 150Euro für 3 Völker? Das ist doch ne Frechheit! Also nichts gegen das sie schöne Spiele machen, für ihr Geld auch was liefern und sich Mühe geben. Aber das ist ne Frechheit.


Wie LOD schon sagte:
Blizzard wird nicht für jedes Spiel 50 Euro verlangen. Ich schätze 30 oder 35 euro. Außerdem muss es ja nicht heißen das in jeden teil der Trilogie 1 Volk behandelt wird.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Oktober 2008)

Warum sollten sie das denn nicht tun? Die große Masse kauft es sich so oder so egal wie teuer das wird, eben weil nur Blizzard drauf steht...
Blizzard wäre dumm, wenn sie das nicht ausnutzen würden...


----------



## nalcarya (12. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Blizzard wäre dumm, wenn sie das nicht ausnutzen würden...


Blizzard wäre imho gerade dann dumm, wenn sie das so machen würden. 
Denn mit solchen Aktionen verscheucht man die treuesten Fans. Ich lasse mich berechtigterweise und sogar gern als Blizzard-Fangirl bezeichnen, aber eine solche Aktion würde ich definitiv nicht unterstützen. Und da bin ich garantiert nicht die einzige.

Auch Fanboys/-girls sind nicht endlos blöd und/oder treudoof, dessen dürfte Blizzard sich bewusst sein.

Wie gesagt vertraue ich darauf, dass sie vernünftig bleiben. Tun sie es nicht, dann ist mein Vertrauen gebrochen.


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

sehr schöne meldung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoffentlich reißt warcraft 4 die story raus die bei 3 kaputt gemacht wurde ;/, aber wie alles im leben ist es geschmackssache


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> sehr schöne meldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo wurde die Story bei WC 3 kaputt gemacht. WoW hat die Story etwas verrissen, z.B. durch das Fraktionssystem , aber WC 3 hat diese klasse weitererzählt. Vor allem war es klasse, weg vom "Gute Menschen, Elfen und Zwerge gegen böse Orcs, Goblins und Trolle"-Schema zu kommen. Falls WC 4 auf WoW aufbauen würde, hätte man auch schon diversen Inhalt fürs Strategiespiel und als WoWler auch manchen Wiedererkennungswert.

Naja, schauen wir mal. Vor der WWI 2009 wird da nichts neues kommen an Infos.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> sehr schöne meldung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hä kaputtgemacht??? von was zum teufel redest du


----------



## Minastirit (12. Oktober 2008)

wc4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warcraft war immer mein lieblingsgame
Battlenet vor der kiddy invasion + story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal schauen was blizz da macht
Starcraft/diablo/wow/wc
-.-^^ need lotto win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

aus MEINER sicht hat wc3 die story kaputt gemacht....ICH  >>>ICH<<< finde is einfahc doof kk^^?
weil das alles nichtmehr in den rest der warcraft story für mich reinpasste.Damals die waldtrolle, orcs,oger und todesritter (bösen) gegen die zerge gnome elfen und menschen (gute) das war einfach das totale böse gegen das totale gute. die story fand ich besser, die atmo fand ich besser. Im dritten teil sind orcs mit irgendwelchen beachboy trollen zusamm und komischen kühen und das schlimme ist.... SIE SIND NICHT BÖSE (zumindest nicht die, die unter thralls kommando stehen) nachtelfen! wtf!? schön und gut die kamen in den büchern vor.... aber wo die auf einmal so zahlreich herkamen nach den paar jahren (ja es waren nur ein paar jahre zwischen 2 und 3 ) die untoten.... ja gut irgendwas böses muss es schließlich geben oder? das war auch die einzig positive rasse für mich.

alles in allem, finde ICH wc1 und wc2 von der story her besser als wc3..... wc3 hat einfach so viel umgekrämpelt.

und ums nochmal zu betonen ICH >>>ICH<<< IIIICCCCHHHH finde wc3 story technisch SCHEIßE


wtf ey wieso benutz ich eig das wort GESCHMACKSSACHE wenn keine rücksicht drauf genommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## rocktboyy (12. Oktober 2008)

blizzard wird warcraft 4 warscheinlich machen wiel ihnen nix mehr einfält für WOW ich mein scherben welt nordend was soll dann kommen ????


----------



## Sempai02 (12. Oktober 2008)

rocktboyy schrieb:


> blizzard wird warcraft 4 warscheinlich machen wiel ihnen nix mehr einfält für WOW ich mein scherben welt nordend was soll dann kommen ????



- Südmeer
- Smaragdgrüne Traum
- andere Welten wie Argus (aktuell anscheinend die Heimatwelt der Legion) oder die Heimat der Worge
- etc.pp

Stoff gibt es schon genug, schau dir doch mal die Entwicklung von WC 1 -> 2 -> 3 an. WC 1 war ein einfaches Menschenreich, in dem Menschen gegen Orcs kämpften. In Teil 2 kam dann der gesamte Östliche Kontinent bzw. die 2 anderen Kontinente Lordaeron und Khaz Modan hinzu, später noch Draenor. Und bei WC 3 tauchten plötzlich Kalimdor und Nordend auf. Und in WoW wurden dann die Kontinente ausgebaut, siehe das gesamte südliche Kalimdor oder jetzt Nordend, von dem man in WC 3 ja nur Teile sah.

@ Realtec:

Gerade deswegen mag ich WarCraft seit Teil 3 so sehr, weil es eben nicht mehr nur das langweilige "Gut vs. Böse" ist, sondern eher ein "Gute vs Gute" und "Böse vs Böse" bzw "Böse und Gut vs. xy" ist. 

Aber im Grunde haben die Designer schon in Interviews vor einigen Jahren gesagt, dass sie "befürchten", dass mit der Zeit WarCraft für einige zu groß wird. Mich freut es, aber geschmackssache ist nunmal geschmackssache. Jedem das Seine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rocktboyy (12. Oktober 2008)

ey ich bin 14 lass ir doch mal hoffnung xD


----------



## Realtec (12. Oktober 2008)

ääääähhh... jaaaaaaaa? was hat das mit hoffnung zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Yaglan (13. Oktober 2008)

Das war nur eine andeutung das Warcraft 4 Kommen würde. 
Es Wurde mal gesagt Blizzard hat ein neues Projekt unter den Denknamen Hydra.

Da Weder Starcraft 2 noch Diablo 3 Hydra sein konnte mussten die noch ein spiel in entwicklung haben. Und es wurde bestätigt das an ein neuen MMO gewerkelt wird.

Ein Grund warum es kein WC4 sein kann noch nicht. Weil jede Sektion nur an ein Spiel Arbeitet. Und Strategie Arbeitet an Starcraft 2 zur Zeit.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Mittlerweile gibt es diese News auf Pcgames.de
http://www.pcgames.de/aid,663210/News/Warc...icht_in_Arbeit/
Jedoch muss ja dies nichts bedeuten bei einer Firma wie Blizzard. 
Ich glaube trotzdem das Chris Metzen derzeit irgendwie an einer Storyweiterführung arbeitet bzw. es schon erste Konzeptphasen geben tut.


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

In Arbeit ist doch klar. Aber Starcraft wird vorher erscheinen.
Ich sag mal so
wrath > diablo > starcraft > wow

vom zeitlichen her.
Naja wenns wieder so wie wc3 wird freu ich mich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> In Arbeit ist doch klar. Aber Starcraft wird vorher erscheinen.
> Ich sag mal so
> wrath > diablo > starcraft > wow


ich sage eher:
wrath>starcraftII>DiabloIII>wcIV


----------



## Manoroth (13. Oktober 2008)

also ich mag blizz immer wie mehr^^ zuerst diablo 2 dann wc 3 dann noch wow und jetzt die ganzen nachfolger^^

vor allem auf diablo 3 und wc4 freue ich mich, da wc3 und diablo 2 meine absoluten lieblingsspiele sind (jup noch vor wow^^)


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ich sage eher:
> wrath>starcraftII>DiabloIII>wcIV



will aber lieber diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hardcore diablo fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lala dich mit seinem smitter wand pingpong spielend kill* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> will aber lieber diablo
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich ja auch, aber da Starcraft II zu 100% nächstes Jahr kommt und DIII eher so 2010 ist es wahrscheinliche das SCII früher kommt.


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> aus MEINER sicht hat wc3 die story kaputt gemacht....ICH  >>>ICH<<< finde is einfahc doof kk^^?
> weil das alles nichtmehr in den rest der warcraft story für mich reinpasste.Damals die waldtrolle, orcs,oger und todesritter (bösen) gegen die zerge gnome elfen und menschen (gute) das war einfach das totale böse gegen das totale gute. die story fand ich besser, die atmo fand ich besser. Im dritten teil sind orcs mit irgendwelchen beachboy trollen zusamm und komischen kühen und das schlimme ist.... SIE SIND NICHT BÖSE (zumindest nicht die, die unter thralls kommando stehen) nachtelfen! wtf!? schön und gut die kamen in den büchern vor.... aber wo die auf einmal so zahlreich herkamen nach den paar jahren (ja es waren nur ein paar jahre zwischen 2 und 3 ) die untoten.... ja gut irgendwas böses muss es schließlich geben oder? das war auch die einzig positive rasse für mich.
> 
> alles in allem, finde ICH wc1 und wc2 von der story her besser als wc3..... wc3 hat einfach so viel umgekrämpelt.
> ...


tja du willst nichts von interessanter story wissen es muss BOEESSEEEEE geben, die du,der so tolle GUUUUTE umklatschst um sich als held zu fuehlen

und das nennst du story cO


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> tja du willst nichts von interessanter story wissen es muss BOEESSEEEEE geben, die du,der so tolle GUUUUTE umklatschst um sich als held zu fuehlen
> 
> und das nennst du story cO


das hat jeder 2tklassige film dafür brauch ich keine PC spiele


----------



## dragon1 (13. Oktober 2008)

hab jetzt nit verstanden auf was das bezogen war.
auf story?


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hab jetzt nit verstanden auf was das bezogen war.
> auf story?


jep auf dieses der gute klatscht den bösen weg das is doch langweilig

edit: dungeon keeper ftw


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

Cleglo schrieb:


> Scheiß Geldmacherei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Blizzard macht das sicher nicht um Verluste zu erzielen -.-


----------



## seeker75 (13. Oktober 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> aus MEINER sicht hat wc3 die story kaputt gemacht....ICH  >>>ICH<<< finde is einfahc doof kk^^?
> weil das alles nichtmehr in den rest der warcraft story für mich reinpasste.Damals die waldtrolle, orcs,oger und todesritter (bösen) gegen die zerge gnome elfen und menschen (gute) das war einfach das totale böse gegen das totale gute. die story fand ich besser, die atmo fand ich besser. Im dritten teil sind orcs mit irgendwelchen beachboy trollen zusamm und komischen kühen und das schlimme ist.... SIE SIND NICHT BÖSE (zumindest nicht die, die unter thralls kommando stehen) nachtelfen! wtf!? schön und gut die kamen in den büchern vor.... aber wo die auf einmal so zahlreich herkamen nach den paar jahren (ja es waren nur ein paar jahre zwischen 2 und 3 ) die untoten.... ja gut irgendwas böses muss es schließlich geben oder? das war auch die einzig positive rasse für mich.
> 
> alles in allem, finde ICH wc1 und wc2 von der story her besser als wc3..... wc3 hat einfach so viel umgekrämpelt.
> ...




Was >>>>>DU<<<<< findest,find ich hirnlos.Weder Orcs,noch Menschen sind gut.Die Menschen wussten doch dass die Orcs verderbt waren und nichts dagegen tun konnten dass sie die Menschen angriffen.Und jetzt haben sie den Krieg ja provoziert,man merkt das du TNT nicht hast....und warum MÜSSEN Orcs böse sein?Schwachsinn.Ist genauso als ob ich sage:"Kühe MÜSSEN Pink sein"


----------

